# 1000cc injectors for r34 GTR



## Katie B (Sep 22, 2018)

Looking for some 1000cc injector for a straight fit for an r34 GTR


----------



## GTRNICK (Apr 29, 2005)

I use ASNU on my car. 1500cc. They plug straight in.


----------



## skylinegts2gtr (Jan 24, 2007)

I have a new set also, 1000cc, pm if interested


----------

